# Best Cold Foods?



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Some days I am at Uni for 4-7 hours a day, and 3 lots of cold chicken and rice is becoming inedible.

What would you say is a good food to eat cold whilst trying to gain some weight?

Thanks.


----------



## Salias (Apr 20, 2010)

ever tried a cold hamsteak???


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

ground lean mince with rice mate.. or make burger with mince put it in whole meal bread good to go


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Sizar - Sauce on the mince & rice?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

mate i put my regae regae sauce bottle in my bag.. or brown sauce use a tiny bit on top .. i keep the mince dry is easier and safer that way for traveling


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

How many G of mince and rice per serving mate?

Uncooked weight.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

mrbez said:


> How many G of mince and rice per serving mate?
> 
> Uncooked weight.


I always use 250g lean mince for each burger.

At the moment I'm having 50g of rice with my meals also 50g broccoli.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

75g Rice and 220g lean mince mate.. i get the 4% fat one from tescos .. 2 X 500g Pack for fiver..


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

If you can't eat it, drink it.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Corned beef sarnies and salad


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

sizar said:


> 75g Rice and 220g lean mince mate.. i get the 4% fat one from tescos .. 2 X 500g Pack for fiver..


sizar is this the frozen mince mate?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I had a bit of a craving for corned beef the other day.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I had a bit of a craving for corned beef the other day.


PIGGY! OINK OINK :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Boiled egg salad, ham etc


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

I have the same problem as I work 8 to 12 hour shifts and my job means I'm grafting all day. I get one 20 min break which I use to make a hot meal but a few things I try throughout the day are:

Eggs (hard boiled)

John West "Tuna with a twist" pouches. Tomato & Herb :thumb:

Peanut butter sandwiches on wholemeal bread

Sometimes I make up wee tupperware tubs with tuna, rice and a mashed-up egg to scoff on the go as the bosses get @rsey when I keep disappearing to eat :lol:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

Yeah kinda mad how the whole world is going nuts about us eating healthy.... well give me more than 20 minutes break within a 6 hour periode you asssholes


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

Graham Mc said:


> Yeah kinda mad how the whole world is going nuts about us eating healthy.... well give me more than 20 minutes break within a 6 hour periode you asssholes


Aye its pretty gash... but that's the joy of working as a contractor in my industry. They cany stop you going for a toilet break... or in my case dodging past the toilets to the locker room to quickly fill my face break :lol:


----------



## Graham Mc (Oct 15, 2009)

lofty said:


> Aye its pretty gash... but that's the joy of working as a contractor in my industry. They cany stop you going for a toilet break... or in my case dodging past the toilets to the locker room to quickly fill my face break :lol:


LOL i can really relate to that !! used to work for the company Argos in the stockroom side of things every 2.5 hours id be like im popping to the loo, running down to the lockers, mauling my food then running back up all casual with tuna breathe lmao :thumb:


----------

